# Duplexity XXeon



## steelkane (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## LDNL (Mar 10, 2013)

So what are you building  more info plx


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2013)

LDNL said:


> So what are you building  more info plx



A beast by the looks of things


----------



## McSteel (Mar 10, 2013)

Two dual Xeon systems with Quadros and those overhyped + overpriced EVGA NEX 1500 PSUs? Someone has way too much money.


----------



## steelkane (Mar 10, 2013)

evga sr-x version 19 bios
2x 2687w cpu's
96gb g-skill ddr3 2133 memory
2x corsair h80i coolers
evga 1500w psu
2x 520 240gb intel ssd drives raid 0 for os
2x 3tb sata3 hdd
quadro k5000
telsa c2075 nvidia maximus configuration
xigmatek elysium Black 
blu-ray reader
blu-ray burner

the owner,, not me but i can dream, does video production for Grannies on Safari & The Mystery Dinosaur, I built him 2 machines about 6 years ago & hes looking to expand, So I'll build him 2 more with the spec's above. No modding, just building & configuring


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2013)

tell the owner he needs to apply for a license to keep wild animals in his house - hes gonna need it. all this processing power cant be legal!


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 11, 2013)

steelkane said:


> http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/steelkane/114_0756c_zpsf832d3cd.jpg



Crikey , enjoy putting those together.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow.  That computer setup could pay my mortgage for several months, and still get me a caviar dinner every other week.  


Best of luck to whomever wants them.  I can only say that I wish I could see the benchmarks for something like that.


----------



## McSteel (Mar 11, 2013)

He would've been better served by OCZ Vector or Samsung 840 Pro drives, but I guess the 520s are ok too, especially RAID0. What really bothers me is the PSU. It's sorely out of place here - Seasonic, Delta, Flextronics, SuperFlower and Enermax all have better platforms in both raw performance and price/quality terms. But oh well, what's done is done.

Enjoy building the beast twins


----------



## steelkane (Mar 11, 2013)

the evga psu was made for the sr-x, the cableing fits the connectors on the board perfect & also comes with a 10 year warranty, I first look at enermax, but for this build evga 1500w fit the bill, as for ssd's i would never trust ocz, samsung's are good but for stability intel ssd's


----------



## steelkane (Mar 11, 2013)

A few shots of the board, cpu's & memory


----------



## HammerON (Mar 11, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## steelkane (Mar 11, 2013)

corsair h80i's are silent, but can get loud under load with the internal speed controller


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2013)

McSteel said:


> Two dual Xeon systems with Quadros and those overhyped + overpriced EVGA NEX 1500 PSUs? Someone has way too much money.



The NEX 1500's were a bit dissapointing. That 1600W Lepa is currently $299 after rebate. But that would be overkill anyway.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 11, 2013)

Keep the pics coming


----------



## McSteel (Mar 11, 2013)

I was thinking more along the lines of AX1200i or HCP-1200 or SS-1000XP or SS-1250XM or NP-1GM-1200A or LZP-1000 or ...


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2013)

McSteel said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of AX1200i or HCP-1200 or SS-1000XP or SS-1250XM or NP-1GM-1200A or LZP-1000 or ...



Yeah same here, but if he really REALLY want 1500W there are not a whole lot of options, but the Lepa is a very good one.

BTW, what would a build like this make? I did some quick googling and the Tesla tops out at 225W, the Quadro at what, 150W? I have no idea about the CPU's and the rest.


----------



## steelkane (Mar 11, 2013)

power is key for stability, 10 year warranty, 17gage power cord that plugs straight into the wall outlet with built in protection, was made for the sr-x, I'm not seeing any other options,as for calculating how much power is needed, in the long run , more watts means less


----------



## Nordic (Mar 11, 2013)

Another reason the 1500watt might be good is optimum effeciency of the psu. If I remember correctly, psu's are most effecient around 50%. That systems should use about 700 watts I am estimating.


----------



## radrok (Mar 11, 2013)

Also remember that PSUs lose power output year after years.

Did you ever consider the ASUS - Z9PE-D8 WS ?

SR-X reviews didn't give much praise to it.


----------



## McSteel (Mar 11, 2013)

Doing worst-case estimate math here. The Xeon E2687w draws around 160W at full blast (all threads), so that's about 320W. RAM pulls about 5-6W per stick so that's 60-70W total (this is also the reason why I'm against the NEX1500 - it has problems with 3.3V rail, and in this system it will get utilized pretty seriously). MoBo itself will pull around 50-60W. All the HDDs and SSDs all fit within another 50-60W. The Quadro K5000 will want about 125W at full blast. The Tesla C2075 will guzzle up to 230W at FP64 on all cores. H80s will take about 20W altogether, again, full load/max speed. That's around 885W absolute max. Realistic max would be about 80% of that, and even that is not likely to be a typical load situation, but it's achievable. So, around 700W. That's in the sweet spot of a 1200W PSU easily (efficiency max is from 40 to 60% load in most cases).

Then again, it might just be my sincere dislike of the NEX that made this (and all the previous) post(s) happen


----------



## steelkane (Mar 11, 2013)

when I get them running, the nvidia maximus configuration will be first,, what benchmarks would u like to see.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't usually get excited by computers. This thread is different. I guess it's my love of workstations. And this IS one hell of a workstation. Nice.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88575
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1291100
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94721


----------



## Nordic (Mar 12, 2013)

I am most interested in gpu compute test. Luxmark is one I know of but only tests open cl. Folding@home has a benchmark. I would like to see both opencl and cuda benchmarks on that.

On the cpu side, a 7zip or winrar benchmark.


----------



## steelkane (Apr 3, 2013)

Back with More pix & some benchmark Screen shots


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 3, 2013)

I would have used a Monster Mod case...


----------



## steelkane (Apr 3, 2013)

After building with this case,, their is some things they need to improve on..


----------



## steelkane (Apr 22, 2013)

Updates


----------

